# audio bearbeiten



## karlheinztut (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo leute!

kann mir jemand ein programm empfehlen mit dem ich meinen selbst gesprochenen text wo ich mit dem micro auf dem pc aufgenommen habe so ändern kann das man meine stimme nicht erkennt also sprich so art wie eine roboter stimme oder auch was anderes 

währe euch dankbarn und danke im vorraus 

mfg
marco (karlheinz)

crosser.at


----------



## laCrizz (16. Mai 2005)

Hast du ne Geisel genommen unf willst per Telefon Lösegeld erpressen?...scherz...

Lad dir auf der Adobe Seite die Demo von Audition runter oder googel mal nach Audacity oder Ahnlichem...


----------



## karlheinztut (19. Mai 2005)

vielen dank habs schon ausprobiert sollte jetzt nur noch wissen wie man so eine roboter stimme macht 



mfg 

karlheinz


----------



## laCrizz (20. Mai 2005)

Hör dir mal das an.Wenn das der Effekt ist,den du meinst,ist es ein Flanger den du suchst...


----------



## chmee (20. Mai 2005)

la crizz's Richtung ist schon richtig.

1. Vielleicht leichte Distortion oder einen Vocoder
2. Pitch-Shift ausprobieren
3. langsamer, starker Flanger oder/und Phaser

mfg chmee


----------

